# The True Story of Black Hawk Down



## Dale Denton (25 Apr 2007)

I found a documentary on the Battle of Mogadishu on the History Channel. I think its pretty good. I hope this isn't a repost. 

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3073834573272072999


----------

